# Belgen, verenig u!



## KarelVdD

Simpel: zitten hier ook Belgen?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik woon een kilometer of 20 van de grens, telt dat ook? ;-)

Nee, effe serieus, ik denk dat er nog zeker een paar meer van U aanwezig zijn


----------



## Bidle

Goed plan; alle Belgen verenigen. ;-)

Ik zit vaak in België telt dat ook? Vrijdag weer in Reet!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Als jullie maar niet van plan zijn om je onafhankelijk te laten verklaren en los denken te kunnen breken van Kaliber 2010, dan wordt het oorlog ;-)


----------



## KarelVdD

Lester Burnham said:


> Als jullie maar niet van plan zijn om je onafhankelijk te laten verklaren en los denken te kunnen breken van Kaliber 2010, dan wordt het oorlog ;-)


Al een geluk dat ik het met opzet heb over Belgen, en niet over Vlamingen. :-d Tenslotte zullen hier niet veel Walen komen kijken.
Maar zoals je weet: Vlamingen en onafhankelijkheid ...

*kruipt snel weg vooraleer geraakt te worden door rotte tomaten*

:-d


----------



## Lester Burnham

KarelVdD said:


> Al een geluk dat ik het met opzet heb over Belgen, en niet over Vlamingen. :-d Tenslotte zullen hier niet veel Walen komen kijken.
> Maar zoals je weet: Vlamingen en onafhankelijkheid ...
> 
> *kruipt snel weg vooraleer geraakt te worden door rotte tomaten*
> 
> :-d


Nou, jullie zijn Vlamingen zijn in elk geval meer dan welkom op Kaliber 2010 ;-)

We hadden pas geleden zelfs een Zuid-Afrikaan hier, maar daar heb ik al een tijd niks meer van gehoord.


----------



## Oldheritage

Hier is er iig nog een :-!


----------



## Bidle

Oldheritage said:


> Hier is er iig nog een :-!


Helemaal goed!! Welkom op dit gedeelte!


----------



## vanhessche

En ook ik kom uit België


----------



## MHe225

Tel ik ook mee? We spraken hier al eerder over:

*B*en
*E*erst
*L*imburger |>
*G*eweest

Ron ;-)


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Tel ik ook mee? We spraken hier al eerder over:
> 
> *B*en
> *E*erst
> *L*imburger |>
> *G*eweest
> 
> Ron ;-)


Denk dat het geen probleem was, maar met deze post wordt het wel interessant om te zien of je nog meetelt voor ze. ;-)


----------



## mcfr

MHe225 said:


> Tel ik ook mee? We spraken hier al eerder over:
> 
> *B*en
> *E*erst
> *L*imburger |>
> *G*eweest
> 
> Ron ;-)


Dan tel ik ook half mee, heb 20 jaar in Limburg gewoond.


----------



## Greybart

HIER OOK EEN - GANS NIET HALF. 
Afscheuren naar ander forum? waarom? Aansluiten bij Nederland? zinnig?
Als de walen al een uitwijkmogelijkheid hebben naar frankrijk...
Anderzijds, een mooi uurwerk is een mooi uurwerk, in welke taal ook.

Mvg
Bart


----------



## charles2

Hier nog een Vlaming/Belg.


----------



## Sjors

Speciaal voor Ron an Mcfr.

Gepost vanuit de Ardennen 

Sjors


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk!


----------



## MHe225

Ha ha ha, geinig, Sjors :-d Dankjewel |>

Ron


----------



## janl

Nog een Belg hier! En nieuw op het forum.


----------



## MHe225

Welkom, *JanL*, we hopen nog veel meer van je te horen. En plaatjes, natuurlijk. Zag net je digi-klok in de laatste aanwinst draad.

Ikzelf heb tot '78 alleen een analoog horloge gedragen en vervolgens tot '90 digitaal. Sindsdien louter analoog en howel ik tegenwoordig over meerdere horloges beschik, zit er niet een digitaal klokje in de collectie. Het voordeel van analoge horloges vind ik dat je sneller kunt zien hoe laat het is - onze hersenen doen aan patroonherkenning en kijkend naar de positie van de wijzers weet je hoe laat het is. 'n Analoog horloge moet je eerst lezen, bijvoorbeeld 11:50 en dan "interpreteren" tien voor twaalf.

Groeten en nogmaals welkom.
Ron


----------



## janl

Hey Ron,

Ik begrijp je redenering compleet, om dezelfde argumenten heb ik heel lang geen digitaal gedragen. Ik heb jaren alleen een Mondaine gehad, vond ik simpelweg het helderst af te lezen horloge dat er was. Ik moest gewoon van geen ander horloge weten.










Ongeveer een jaar geleden een Uniform Wares gekocht, ook om dezelfde redenen. Want er was toch een kriebel om iets anders om de pols te hebben.










Op de een of andere manier heeft dat m'n interesse in horloges aangewakkerd. Vooral ouwe Russen momenteel. M'n eerste Rus.

Maar sommige digi's spreken me ook aan. Ooit deze G-Shock gedragen tot-ie helemaal kapot was. Vintage digi's vind ik ook wel leuk maar nog niks op de kop getikt - voorlopig


----------



## Lester Burnham

janl said:


> Hey Ron,
> 
> Op de een of andere manier heeft dat m'n interesse in horloges aangewakkerd. Vooral ouwe Russen momenteel. M'n eerste Rus.
> 
> Maar sommige digi's spreken me ook aan. Ooit deze G-Shock gedragen tot-ie helemaal kapot was. Vintage digi's vind ik ook wel leuk maar nog niks op de kop getikt - voorlopig


Jan, welkom!

Je kan ook een combinatie van die twee nemen, met ELEKTRONIKA ;-)

Dit is er een van mij: een Soviet-digiklok


----------



## Sjors

janl said:


> Ooit deze G-Shock gedragen tot-ie helemaal kapot was.



Hoi Jan,

Ook welkom hier op Kaliber 2010. Dat is best een leuke G-Shock. Ik heb daar veel modellen uit die lijn (zelfde model, zelfde en andere kleuren). Ook best comfortabel. Ik draag helaas bijna nooit meer dubbele bandjes met klittenband. Als Casio weer modellen met dat type bandjes zou gaan maken, zou ik ze weer kopen.

Groeten,

Sjors


----------



## janl

Een Elektronika 5 staat ook nog op m'n verlanglijstje


----------



## Mathias10

En nog eentje.

Nog niet zo lang besmet met het horloge-virus.

Vooral geïnteresseerd in automatische horloges. Momenteel in Rolex hommages. Ik verwacht een Sandoz explorer style in de bus:

Watches for Sale from Reto's Watch Collection

En momenteel ook geInteresseerd geraakt in de Débaufré Ocean 1 39mm. maar die zijn out of stock blijkbaar.

groetjes,

Mathias


----------



## Bruno.M

Ennn jaha, nog één! Hoewel ik ondertussen al 4,5 jaar in Delft (NL) woon, ben ik toch originally uit het beeldige (...) Willebroek! Mijn woordenschat is ondertussen wel redelijk vernederlandst, al spreek ik het wel nog uit met een licht Vlaams accent


----------



## MHe225

FroFro said:


> Ennn jaha, nog één! Hoewel ik ondertussen al 4,5 jaar in Delft (NL) woon, ben ik toch originally uit het beeldige (...) Willebroek! Mijn woordenschat is ondertussen wel redelijk vernederlandst, al spreek ik het wel nog uit met een licht Vlaams accent


Ha ha, da's nog eens wat anders dan 'n Englishman in New York ;-) En als jouw woordenschat en taalgebruik vernederlandst is, dan is dat niet noodzakelijk een verrijking.
Dat licht Vlaams accent - tenzij je daar heel hard aan werkt, zul je dat nimmer kwijt raken. Ik ben in '71 van toen Schaesberg, nu Landgraaf in Zuid Limburg (NL) naar Alkmaar in Noord Holland verhuisd en over 2 weken is het precies 12 jaar geleden dat wij de grote plas zijn over gestoken. Als ik mijn mond open hier hoort iedereen direct dat ik niet uit Texas / de VS kom, hoewel ze het accent niet kunnen plaatsen. Als ik Nederlanders spreek, weten ze vrijwel onmiddellijk dat mijn wieg in het Limburgse gestaan heeft.

Welkom terug, FroFro (of hoe je straks ook gaat heten - het schijnt dat je mail van de Moderator Meneer hebt over jouw naamsverandering).

RonB


----------



## Bruno.M

MHe225 said:


> Ha ha, da's nog eens wat anders dan 'n Englishman in New York ;-) En als jouw woordenschat en taalgebruik vernederlandst is, dan is dat niet noodzakelijk een verrijking.
> Dat licht Vlaams accent - tenzij je daar heel hard aan werkt, zul je dat nimmer kwijt raken. Ik ben in '71 van toen Schaesberg, nu Landgraaf in Zuid Limburg (NL) naar Alkmaar in Noord Holland verhuisd en over 2 weken is het precies 12 jaar geleden dat wij de grote plas zijn over gestoken. Als ik mijn mond open hier hoort iedereen direct dat ik niet uit Texas / de VS kom, hoewel ze het accent niet kunnen plaatsen. Als ik Nederlanders spreek, weten ze vrijwel onmiddellijk dat mijn wieg in het Limburgse gestaan heeft.
> 
> Welkom terug, FroFro (of hoe je straks ook gaat heten - het schijnt dat je mail van de Moderator Meneer hebt oved jouw naamsverandering).
> 
> RonB


Hehe, ik doe ook niet mijn best om mijn accent kwijt te raken hoor, schaam me er niet echt voor  Nederlanders praten nu eenmaal "netter" (je, jij ipv ge, gij; niet inslikken van de laatste letters etc), dus als ik hier plat Antwerps ga praten verstaan ze me niet ;p Er zijn hier veel Belgen, waaronder enkele West-Vlamingen die echt moeite nihil doen om zichzelf verstaanbaar te maken, schrijnend is het! Ik kan er zelf niks van maken.

En thanks for the wb! Het wordt Bruno.M ^^ Wat haat ik het hele nickname systeem, overal anders ben ik bmoorthamers, maar ik zie dat veel mensen hier hun voornaam gebruiken dus dan is een achternaam ook wat onpersoonlijk  Achja, wat maakt het ook uit! =)

En de States... Nice!  Hoe ben je daar beland? Doel is toch wel een beetje om in 2013 daar een internship te scoren, dan kan ik eens zien of het me zoveel bevalt als dat ik denk dat het zal doen. En als het me bevalt, goede indruk maken zodat ze me willen houden en een Green Card toesmijten! Hoppaaaa


----------



## MHe225

Bruno.M said:


> .... En de States... Nice! :....


Da's een beetje een lang verhaal, maar kort samengevat: hoewel een geheelonthouder zit ik toch al bijna 23 jaar in de olie en dat is een cyclische industrie. In het vroege voorjaar van '99 dipte de olie tot $8 per vat en de paniek was groot. Mijn werkgever destijds Shell) heeft toen een hele hoop mensen eruit gewerkt. Lachen wel: in Nederland werd je niet ontslagen, maar kreeg de unieke kans gepresenteerd om je geluk elders te beproeven .... Voor ik goed en wel besefte dat ik mijn baan kwijt was, had ik al een aanbieding in Houston op zak. Ik ben letterlijk 4 dagen zonder geweest (eigenlijk helemaasl niet, want er is een opzegtermijn). Het heeft toch wel voordelen om technisch specialist te zijn.

Dus togen wij naar de VS en begon ook het trage en frustrerende groene kaart proces. Deze kregen wij na bijna 5 jaar en dat levert toch wel heel wat vrijheid en flexibiliteit op. Voorlopig hebben wij geen enkele behoefte om het Amerikaans Staatsburgerschap aan te vragen, want dat betekent ook dat wij ons Nederlands paspoort moeten inleveren. Officieel erkent Nederland geen dubbele nationaliteit, maar dat geldt eigenlijk alleen voor geboren Nederlanders. Veel buitenlanders kunnen Nederlander worden en toch ook hun eigen nationaliteit behouden .....

Bruno, mocht je te zijner tijd vragen hebben over emigreren / verhuizen naar de VS, stuur gerust een PM. Wij zijn geen experts en wellicht zijn een aantal zaken alweer veranderd, maar we kunnen je vast wel goede informatie verschaffen.

Ron


----------



## Bruno.M

MHe225 said:


> Da's een beetje een lang verhaal, maar kort samengevat: hoewel een geheelonthouder zit ik toch al bijna 23 jaar in de olie en dat is een cyclische industrie. In het vroege voorjaar van '99 dipte de olie tot $8 per vat en de paniek was groot. Mijn werkgever destijds Shell) heeft toen een hele hoop mensen eruit gewerkt. Lachen wel: in Nederland werd je niet ontslagen, maar kreeg de unieke kans gepresenteerd om je geluk elders te beproeven .... Voor ik goed en wel besefte dat ik mijn baan kwijt was, had ik al een aanbieding in Houston op zak. Ik ben letterlijk 4 dagen zonder geweest (eigenlijk helemaasl niet, want er is een opzegtermijn). Het heeft toch wel voordelen om technisch specialist te zijn.
> 
> Dus togen wij naar de VS en begon ook het trage en frustrerende groene kaart proces. Deze kregen wij na bijna 5 jaar en dat levert toch wel heel wat vrijheid en flexibiliteit op. Voorlopig hebben wij geen enkele behoefte om het Amerikaans Staatsburgerschap aan te vragen, want dat betekent ook dat wij ons Nederlands paspoort moeten inleveren. Officieel erkent Nederland geen dubbele nationaliteit, maar dat geldt eigenlijk alleen voor geboren Nederlanders. Veel buitenlanders kunnen Nederlander worden en toch ook hun eigen nationaliteit behouden .....
> 
> Bruno, mocht je te zijner tijd vragen hebben over emigreren / verhuizen naar de VS, stuur gerust een PM. Wij zijn geen experts en wellicht zijn een aantal zaken alweer veranderd, maar we kunnen je vast wel goede informatie verschaffen.
> 
> Ron


Cool verhaal  Ik heb al zoveel mensen van Shell leren kennen, en allemaal hebben ze de wereld gezien. Wat een topbaan! Als ik later ook maar de wereld rond kom ben ik blij  Daar hoort natuurlijk vast wel veel en hard werk bij. En thanks for the offer, ik hou je in het achterhoofd voor als het zover is om stageplekken te gaan zoeken. Voor korte tijd is een Green Card natuurlijk niet nodig (wist echter ook niet dat je daar 5 jaar kan zitten zonder kaart!), maar je weet vast beter dan ik waar je qua technologische werkomgeving beter wel en niet kan zitten in de States. Voor moest het je interesseren; ik zit trouwens in de Aerospace Engineering sector  (ofja, als studentje dan )


----------



## Scarfmace

Nog een Belg hier!
Geboren en opgegroeid in Brussel, nu woon ik in Aalst. Heerlijk landelijk


----------



## janl

Welgekomen!


----------



## KarelVdD

Welkom. Ik ben trouwens zelf van Oudenaarde.
Sent from my HTC Radar.


----------



## j3T_

Scarfmace said:


> Nog een Belg hier!
> Geboren en opgegroeid in Brussel, nu woon ik in Aalst. Heerlijk landelijk


De wereld is klein, ben ook van Aalst. En als ik het niet verkeerd heb ben ik u ook al op andere fora tegengekomen. Aalst zou ik trouwens nu toch niet landelijk noemen 

En bij deze, hallo aan iedereen.


----------



## Elvame

100% Vlaming! Ik woon wel op 5km van de nederlandse grens (Reusel) . En nieuw op dit forum


----------



## Lester Burnham

Welkom welkom! 

Ligt Reusel trouwens niet in Nederland? Of is er ook een Vlaamse versie? 

Over de Nederlandse versie ken ik in elk geval nog een liedje. Werd vroeger (ben ook geen 24 meer he) nog wel eens gezongen bij bruiloften enzo. Ken alleen de zin "Gade gij mee naar Reusel" nog, de rest niet meer


----------



## KarelVdD

Lester Burnham said:


> Welkom welkom!
> 
> Ligt Reusel trouwens niet in Nederland? Of is er ook een Vlaamse versie?
> 
> Over de Nederlandse versie ken ik in elk geval nog een liedje. Werd vroeger (ben ook geen 24 meer he) nog wel eens gezongen bij bruiloften enzo. Ken alleen de zin "Gade gij mee naar Reusel" nog, de rest niet meer


Voor een Nederlands liedje, klinkt "gade gij mij naar Reusel" verdacht Vlaams. Of om het in het Nederlands te zeggen: asjemenou!


----------



## Lester Burnham

KarelVdD said:


> Voor een Nederlands liedje, klinkt "gade gij mij naar Reusel" verdacht Vlaams. Of om het in het Nederlands te zeggen: asjemenou!


Nooit in Eindhoven geweest zeker? ;-)


----------



## KarelVdD

Nee. Perfecte plaats voor Vlamingen?
Sent from my HTC Radar.


----------



## Lester Burnham

KarelVdD said:


> Nee. Perfecte plaats voor Vlamingen?
> Sent from my HTC Radar.


Dat ook, vraag maar aan Eric Gerets, Luc Nilis, Gilles de Bilde, Timmy Simons en Dries Mertens (alhoewel, nu is het crisis) ;-)

Maar ik bedoelde vooral dat we hier met een vrij duidelijk Brabants accent spreken, 'gade gij mee' is gewoon correct taalgebruik hiero


----------



## DolleDolf

_zit er niet een digitaal klokje in de collectie. Het voordeel van analoge horloges vind ik dat je sneller kunt zien hoe laat het is - onze hersenen doen aan patroonherkenning en kijkend naar de positie van de wijzers weet je hoe laat het is. 'n Analoog horloge moet je eerst lezen, bijvoorbeeld 11:50 en dan "interpreteren" tien voor twaalf

_Heb ik nou totaal niet. Ik vind de cijfertjes eigenlijk sneller/beter dan analoog. Ik heb voor mijn 16e verjaardag een Seiko gekregen van mijn ouders, dat was toen een duur ding, met een echte stopwatch. Dat was toen de digitale uurwerkjes opmars deden. Toen kwam er een reactie zoals hierboven en kwarts analoog horloges kwamen in de opmars, maar ik bleef trouw aan mijn Seiko. Hij ging kapot, een van de knopjes werkte niet meer. Ik had hem bewaard om te laten repareren "morgen of volgende week." Maar het horloge is me uit mijn kamer gestolen.

_goede indruk maken zodat ze me willen houden en een Green Card toesmijten!

_Ik woon zelf ook in de USA. Heb het green card gebeuren ook meegemaakt. Ik raad je aan om aan de gratis "green card lottery" mee te doen. Op het internet opzoeken (maar alleen met officiele kanalen meedoen zoals deze USCIS - Green Card Through the Diversity Immigration Visa Program, er zijn ook sjacheraars die je geld vragen voor het invullen van een simpel briefje). Als Belg of Nederlander heb je een vrij goede kans om er een te winnen, omdat er vanuit onze landen, ongelijk lerland, Nigeria, etc, relatief weinig mensen naar de US komen (geen honger, politieke oppressie en zo). Je hebt een goede kans als je een paar keer meedoet er eentje te winnen voor het zo ver is dat je er inderdaad heen wilt gaan. Bespaart een hoop nonsens. En je kunt ieder baantje oppikken dat je wilt. Barkeeper, inpakker, chauffeur, het maakt niet uit. Had ik ook moeten doen. De officiele weg is door "labour certification." De "sponsor," oftewel de potentiele werkgever, moet aantonen dat er geen US burger of legale immigrant op die baan past. Dus als Nederlandse klompenmaker of Belgische frietenbakker lukt dat waarschijnlijk wel, maar in jouw veld zijn er waarschijnlijk genoeg US candidaten.

Verder zijn er tijdelijke visa zoals de J-1 en de O1/2, maar die gaan ervan uit dat je na een x aantal jaren weer terug moet. Om daar onderuit te komen is een heksentoer, been there done that, dus vermijd deze opties.

FWIW, and YMMV, etc etc usual disclaimers apply ;-)


----------



## Emiel

*Nog een Belg...uit Gentbrugge bij Gent*

We moeten dringend een Benelux GTG houden....intresse om er samen een te organiseren?
Stuur me een mailtje: [email protected]

Gegroet!
Bart


----------



## turtje

*Re: Nog een Belg...uit Gentbrugge bij Gent*

Hier nog een echte Belg. Ik werk in Brussel en woon in Brugge. De horloge-microbe heeft me nog niet lang te pakken (nog maar enkele maanden) maar ze heeft wel hard toegeslaan  Ik heb voornamelijk een interesse voor Duitse horloges, en in het bijzonder horloges in de Bauhaus-stijl. Twee van mijn favoriete modellen zijn de Stowa Partitio en de Nomos Tangente. Omdat de financiën voorlopig niet beide aankopen kunnen dragen heb ik de Stowa Partitio besteld en verwacht hem over enkele dagen in de bus, de Nomos Tangente volgt dan wel in de loop van volgend jaar denk ik.

Groetjes


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Nog een Belg...uit Gentbrugge bij Gent*

Welkom :-!

Als je van Bauhaus en duits houdt, zou ik zeker ook eens naar de Max Bill collectie van Junghans kijken.

















Groeten,

Martin


----------



## turtje

*Re: Nog een Belg...uit Gentbrugge bij Gent*



Martin_B said:


> Welkom :-!
> 
> Als je van Bauhaus en duits houdt, zou ik zeker ook eens naar de Max Bill collectie van Junghans kijken.
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Hallo Martin, de Junghans was ik uiteraard ook tegengekomen in mijn zoektocht, en staat bij mij op de derde plaats. Dat de prijs ook meevalt is ook meegenomen. Mss dat ik me er later nog een aanschaf


----------



## iefbo

*Re: Nog een Belg...uit Gentbrugge bij Gent*

Hallo, Hier nog een Belg ... ben van Sint-Genesius-Rode, vlakbij Brussel. 
Ben al een tijdje een en ander aan het volgen op WUS, maar heb vandaag pas dit nederlandstalige forum gevonden.
Ik heb het vooral voor Longines uurwerken en begin ook wel een zwak put te hebben voor Oris.


----------



## iefbo

*Re: Nog een Belg...uit Gentbrugge bij Gent*

Vraagje: heeft er iemand ervaring met watchbox winkel in Antwerpen? www.watchbox.be


----------



## twintop

*Re: Nog een Belg...uit Gentbrugge bij Gent*

Hey, hier nog een Belg, ik ben van Lier.
Ik volg al een tijdje WUS i.v.m. de aankoop van een Steinhart horloge. Dat is vandaag aangekomen, een Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Red. Nu doorsparen voor de volgende, ik ben namelijk aan het uitkijken naar een mooi pilotenhorloge.


----------



## Bruno.M

*Re: Nog een Belg...uit Gentbrugge bij Gent*

Welkom! En schaam u niet om foto's te tonen


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Nog een Belg...uit Gentbrugge bij Gent*



twintop said:


> ..... Nu doorsparen voor de volgende .... een mooi pilotenhorloge.


Welkom hier, TT - zoals Bruno zegt, schaam u niet een paar foto's van uw nieuwe aanwist te tonen.

Een mooi Pilotenhorloge - mag ik wellicht een suggestie doen: IWC Schaffhausen | Fine Timepieces From Switzerland | Collection | Pilot

Het is even doorsparen, maar dan hebt u ook wat ...... ;-)

RonB


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Nog een Belg...uit Gentbrugge bij Gent*

Ook namens mij, welkom!

En let maar niet op het advies van Ron, die IWC heeft niet eens een tourbillon aan boord...;-)

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## twintop

*Re: Nog een Belg...uit Gentbrugge bij Gent*

dank voor de verwelkoming. Moest ik het budget hebben voor een IWC dan zou het een Big Pilot zijn.
IWC Schaffhausen | Fine Timepieces From Switzerland | Collection | Pilot

Aangezien de IWC wel ver boven mijn budget ligt ben ik al tevreden met de Steinhart Nav-B
http://www.steinhartwatches.de/de/Nav-B-Uhr-47-Handaufzug,13.html

voor een foto van de nieuwste aanwinst zal ik deze avond het fototoestel eens boven halen ;-)


----------



## Glenn-BE

*Re: Nog een Belg...uit Gentbrugge bij Gent*

Heb me hier nog niet gemeld! Wat een schande zeg...

Ook ik ben Belg en pendel tussen 'een-gemeente-gelegen-iets-boven-Mechelen' en de 'groene rand rond Brussel'. ;-)

Groet, Glenn


----------



## joins

*Re: Nog een Belg...uit Gentbrugge bij Gent*

Hallo.
hier nog een Belg uit Gent. Ben hier een tijd geleden verzeild geraakt. 
Op het werk draag ik mijn seiko skx 007 pmmm van bij Monsterwatches.
thuis hou ik het bij mijn speedmaster 3570.50. 
Zou graag nog een vintage omega of een smiths prs29b aan de collectie toevoegen.


----------



## Glenn-BE

*Re: Nog een Belg...uit Gentbrugge bij Gent*



joins said:


> Hallo.
> hier nog een Belg uit Gent. Ben hier een tijd geleden verzeild geraakt.
> Op het werk draag ik mijn seiko skx 007 pmmm van bij Monsterwatches.
> thuis hou ik het bij mijn speedmaster 3570.50.
> Zou graag nog een vintage omega of een smiths prs29b aan de collectie toevoegen.


Hallo,

Altijd interessant een Vintage Omega... |> Wat heb je dan in gedachten: sport of eerder iets klassiek?

Groet, Glenn


----------



## joins

*Re: Nog een Belg...uit Gentbrugge bij Gent*

Ik vind een vintage seamaster zeker iets hebben. En nu we toch dromen, waarom geen pre-moon speedmaster.
groeten jens


----------



## Tom_DS

Ik ben uit België... Omgeving Aalst...


----------



## Bidle

Ik ben regelmatig in Antwerpen en misschien ook op 21 juli om mijn steun te betuigen.

sorry kon het niet laten,.... ;-)


----------



## GeneH

Nieuweling meldt zich aan op het forum!

Geboren en getogen te Brasschaat en dit voor 27 jaar! 

Horlogeliefhebber doch kennis is slechts beperkt tot de "bekende" merken.


----------



## Martin_B

Welkom!

Wij kijkien hier graag naar plaatjes, dus als je foto's van je huidige horloge(s) hebt, komt u maar 

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## 104RS

Ik heb in 2011 ook een klein jaar in België (Brussel) gewoond voor een stage/traineeship.
Dus ergens voel ik me ook wel een heel klein beetje Belg ;-)


----------



## Bidle

104RS said:


> Ik heb in 2011 ook een klein jaar in België (Brussel) gewoond voor een stage/traineeship.
> Dus ergens voel ik me ook wel een heel klein beetje Belg ;-)


Mocht je erover willen praten dan kan dat!


----------



## Bidle

GeneH said:


> Nieuweling meldt zich aan op het forum!
> 
> Geboren en getogen te Brasschaat en dit voor 27 jaar!
> 
> Horlogeliefhebber doch kennis is slechts beperkt tot de "bekende" merken.


Welkom en zoals Martin_B al aangaf, kom maar op met die foto's!!


----------



## GeneH

Bidle said:


> Welkom en zoals Martin_B al aangaf, kom maar op met die foto's!!


Thx, doe ik wanneer ik tijd heb. Momenteel zeer druk op het werk. 

In het onderschrift zie je welke horloges ik heb/had. Ik maak steeds een onderscheid naar de iets exclusievere en de "goedkopere".

Mijn baume&mercier is vorig jaar gestolen in onze hotelkamer. Was een geschenk van mijn inmiddels overleden grootvader dus qua sentimele waarde kan dit tellen. Ze hebben in enkele kamers de kluisjes uitgebroken met alle gevolgen van dien. (paspoorten, vliegtuigtickets,cash geld, gsm's,....foetsie)

Momenteel is mijn U-Boat het pronkstuk uit de tot hiertoe magere collectie. Foto's volgen uiteraard.

Ik geraak momenteel meer en meer in de ban van de oudere horloges zoals de Sea-Gull, nu is mijn vraag: hoe geraken jullie aan deze horloges? Gewoon online zoeken en aanschaffen?

Iemand een goede betrouwbare site waar ze dergelijke horloges te koop aanbieden en schappelijk van prijs?


----------



## Bidle

GeneH said:


> Thx, doe ik wanneer ik tijd heb. Momenteel zeer druk op het werk.
> 
> In het onderschrift zie je welke horloges ik heb/had. Ik maak steeds een onderscheid naar de iets exclusievere en de "goedkopere".
> 
> Mijn baume&mercier is vorig jaar gestolen in onze hotelkamer. Was een geschenk van mijn inmiddels overleden grootvader dus qua sentimele waarde kan dit tellen. Ze hebben in enkele kamers de kluisjes uitgebroken met alle gevolgen van dien. (paspoorten, vliegtuigtickets,cash geld, gsm's,....foetsie)
> 
> Momenteel is mijn U-Boat het pronkstuk uit de tot hiertoe magere collectie. Foto's volgen uiteraard.
> 
> Ik geraak momenteel meer en meer in de ban van de oudere horloges zoals de Sea-Gull, nu is mijn vraag: hoe geraken jullie aan deze horloges? Gewoon online zoeken en aanschaffen?
> 
> Iemand een goede betrouwbare site waar ze dergelijke horloges te koop aanbieden en schappelijk van prijs?


Allereerst zonde van de B&M,... met name om het bijbehorende verhaal. Wellicht toch een keer zien of je hetzelfde model terug kan vinden. Alhoewel het niet hetzelfde is, kan het een troost zijn.
Zelf houd ik van diverse horloges, waaronder ook de 'oudjes'. Enkel niet bekend met Sea-Gull en andere Chinese merken. Echter onze Martin_B des te meer, dus weet zeker dat hij je wel op weg kan helpen.

Voor nu; succes met de drukte.


----------



## 104RS

Bidle said:


> Mocht je erover willen praten dan kan dat!


Haha, het is me niet slecht bevallen hoor, integendeel! Ik zou het zo weer doen.
Om eerlijk te zijn zie ik mezelf ooit best nog een keer bij onze zuiderburen gaan wonen.... ooit ;-)

GeneH, wat een nachtmerrie om op die manier een emotioneel waardevol geschenk te verliezen.


----------



## GeneH

Bidle said:


> Allereerst zonde van de B&M,... met name om het bijbehorende verhaal. Wellicht toch een keer zien of je hetzelfde model terug kan vinden. Alhoewel het niet hetzelfde is, kan het een troost zijn.
> Zelf houd ik van diverse horloges, waaronder ook de 'oudjes'. Enkel niet bekend met Sea-Gull en andere Chinese merken. Echter onze Martin_B des te meer, dus weet zeker dat hij je wel op weg kan helpen.
> 
> Voor nu; succes met de drukte.


Ik wist zelfs niet dat Sea-Gull van Chinese makelij was...zo zie je maar hoe het met mijn kennis gesteld is 



104RS said:


> Haha, het is me niet slecht bevallen hoor, integendeel! Ik zou het zo weer doen.
> Om eerlijk te zijn zie ik mezelf ooit best nog een keer bij onze zuiderburen gaan wonen.... ooit ;-)
> 
> GeneH, wat een nachtmerrie om op die manier een emotioneel waardevol geschenk te verliezen.


In België is het altijd fijn, zeker nu we aan het betere voetbalwerk bezig zijn 

Idd vreselijk, ben er weken niet goed van geweest. Heb uiteraard wel van de verzekering getrokken doch dit kan nooit tippen aan de emotionele waarde dat er achter zat. Het was dan ook een pracht van een horloge.


----------



## bnootens

Nog een Belg woon tss Leuven en Brussel, kom maar occasioneel op wus, geen specifieke reden eigenlijk, zit wat vaker op horlogeforum en tz-uk, daar is het wat kleinschaliger en overzichttelijker ...

Bezit wel een paar horloges, meeste duikers, mijn 2 favorieten zijn de skx007 (met zwarte datum, van bij monsterwatches) en een Sinn EZM2, heb een G-shock DW6600 die ik aandoe wanneer ik voor het werk dingen moet timen, dat gebeurd de laatste tijd wat vaker...

Groetjes....


----------



## Runaque

Ik ben van Antwerpen, wonende in het landelijke Borgerhout! 

Ik ben pas echt in het uurwerken geweld gerold sinds ik mijn Anstead Oceanis ontvangen heb en sindsdien heb ik zo'n 21 uurwerken verzameld sinds begin dit jaar.


----------



## Bidle

Runaque said:


> Ik ben van Antwerpen, wonende in het landelijke Borgerhout!
> 
> Ik ben pas echt in het uurwerken geweld gerold sinds ik mijn Anstead Oceanis ontvangen heb en sindsdien heb ik zo'n 21 uurwerken verzameld sinds begin dit jaar.


Holy moly,.... 21 uurwerken enkel in het begin van het jaar!!! Dat vraagt om veel kijkgenot; foto's dus. ;-)


----------



## Runaque

Bidle said:


> Holy moly,.... 21 uurwerken enkel in het begin van het jaar!!! Dat vraagt om veel kijkgenot; foto's dus. ;-)


Volgens mij zijn het er zelfs meer dan 21. 










En ik heb er nog eentje dat later dit jaar op de deurmat moet vallen, de Eone Bradley, ik heb net moeten kiezen welk bandje ik erop wou en het is een stainless steel mesh geworden (zie foto).


----------



## Bidle

Je bent idd lekker bezig!! 

Goede keuze voor de band. Een andere kun je altijd nog even bijkopen.


----------



## U R a Bus

Al eventjes lid, ook van horlogeforum, dzvl en atg, maar geen grote poster. Woon in Geel maar werk in heel Vlaanderen.
Wij verdelen de Nitro Industrielijm.

Bouwjaar 1970, en mijn eerste echt horloge voor mijn communie een Oris, helaas ooit weggegooid (stom, ik weet het).
Rond mijn achttiende verjaardag 2 Rodania chrono's gehad (Thierri Boutsen) en 2 jaar later tegelijk een Sinn 142 en een 156 gekocht die ik daarna een kleine 20 jaar heb gedragen.

Voor mijn 40ste verjaardag wou ik eerst een Omega Speedmaster hebben, maar het is uiteindelijk de Planet Ocean 42mm geworden.

En toen was ik goed vertrokken.

Nog een Sinn 156 (geboortejaar van mijn zoon)
Sinn 142 Gz (1 van de 44 originele stalen met originele wijzerplaat)
Steinhart Ocean 44
Omega Speedmaster day-date
Fortis B-42 Marinemaster chain
Fortis B-42 Flieger
Fortis B-42 Cosmonaute LE (644.27.142) grave klok!
Seiko Monster gemod uiteraard
Seiko skx007
Iwc 3536 Aquatimer
Citizen Ecozilla

En dan natuurlijk nog een hele hoop banden.

Andere hobby's oa paramotor vliegen, leuke auto's.

groetjes

Kris


----------



## Bidle

Welkom!!

Dat is een mooi lijstje!  Morgen weer voor twee dagen naar Antwerpen.


----------



## MHe225

Kan alleen maar herhalen wat Bidle al zei: welkom en inderdaad een hele mooie collectie. 
Nu nog foto's en het is helemaal goed (hint, hint ...)

Groeten,
Ron


----------



## Glenn-BE

Welkom Kris!

Fijn je hier ook tegen te komen. 

Mooie collectie! 

Groet, Glenn


----------



## U R a Bus

Allez, ik zal al eens een toegift doen. 

Hier alvast een teaser :


----------



## Bidle

U R a Bus said:


> Allez, ik zal al eens een toegift doen.
> 
> Hier alvast een teaser :


Idd een teaser, dat vraagt om meer. Ziet er goed uit!!!


----------



## T_I

Leuke foto's, de horloges links onder, rechts boven vind ik wel geinig.

Ik vraag me steeds meer en meer af wat mensen nou aantrekt in de diver (achtige) horloges. (met zo'n dikke rand om de wijzerplaat)


----------



## Oldheritage

T_I said:


> Leuke foto's, de horloges links onder, rechts boven vind ik wel geinig.
> 
> Ik vraag me steeds meer en meer af wat mensen nou aantrekt in de diver (achtige) horloges. (met zo'n dikke rand om de wijzerplaat)


Wat trekt mensen aan in een horloge met maar 1 wijzer waar je de tijd amper op kunt lezen?

Antwoord: persoonlijke smaak ;-) Ik heb duikermodellen en een Luch 1 hands horloge en heb ze net als al mijn horloges gekocht omdat ik ze mooi vond. Voor de duikers vind ik vooral de stoerdere designs leuk en de bezel om dingen te timen is ook handig. Andere dagen draag ik een elegante dresswatch.


----------



## T_I

Oldheritage said:


> Wat trekt mensen aan in een horloge met maar 1 wijzer waar je de tijd amper op kunt lezen?


Is anders dan anders, lekker apart. (en heb jij haast? ;-) )



Oldheritage said:


> Antwoord: persoonlijke smaak ;-) Ik heb duikermodellen en een Luch 1 hands horloge en heb ze net als al mijn horloges gekocht omdat ik ze mooi vond. Voor de duikers vind ik vooral de stoerdere designs leuk en de bezel om dingen te timen is ook handig. Andere dagen draag ik een elegante dresswatch.


 Ik vind de dikke rand van een duiker de wijzerplaat zo klein maken. (maar dat is persoonlijk) Het viel me alleen op dat de duikers wel erg favoriet zijn onder horloge verslaafden.


----------



## Oldheritage

Klopt wel hoor, door de bezel zien ze er vaak wat kleiner en "dikker" uit. Ik persoonlijk heb geen thema en mijn collectie gaat dan ook alle kanten op. Ik merk wel dat ik redelijk wat duikers bezit omdat ik een fan ben van Vostok, die dan weer een erg dunne bezel gebruiken. 

Ik heb net een fluorecerend oranje Vostok duiker gekocht (die helaas een service nodig heeft, gebouwd in 2006 en nooit gebruikt...) die ook best appart is ;-)


----------



## U R a Bus

Nog wat foto's?


----------



## Bidle

Erg gaaf!! Vind die Sinn rechtsboven erg mooi, zou ik weleens in het echt willen zien. 

enne bedankt voor de mooie foto's!|>


----------



## 104RS

T_I said:


> Leuke foto's, de horloges links onder, rechts boven vind ik wel geinig.
> 
> Ik vraag me steeds meer en meer af wat mensen nou aantrekt in de diver (achtige) horloges. (met zo'n dikke rand om de wijzerplaat)


Duikers zijn gewoon gaaf, niet alles is logisch te verklaren. Met name vintage duikers hebben een onverklaarbare aantrekkingskracht op mij.
Een combinatie van vaak aparte designs/kleuren/robuustheid maken ze voor mij leuker dan "normale" horloges.

Mijn verzameling is dan ook niet bepaald in evenwicht, ongeveer 80% van mijn horloges zijn (vintage) duikers ;-)


----------



## T_I

104RS said:


> Duikers zijn gewoon gaaf, niet alles is logisch te verklaren. Met name vintage duikers hebben een onverklaarbare aantrekkingskracht op mij.
> Een combinatie van vaak aparte designs/kleuren/robuustheid maken ze voor mij leuker dan "normale" horloges.


 Kijk, als je het niet kan verklaren dan zit je goed. Ik vind duikers (met al het duiker geweld dat ik op de fora zie) eigenlijk al normaal en alles zonder zo'n rand apart.

Ach ja, ik heb net m';n 2e enkelaar besteld en ik kijk al uit naar een 1963 reissue (erg leuke kleurstelling met de witte wijzerplaat en de blauwe en rode wijzers) en een 24 uurs klokje. (al wordt het voor beide niet voor m'n volgende verjaardag dat er budget voor is)


----------



## Bidle

T_I said:


> (al wordt het voor beide niet voor m'n volgende verjaardag dat er budget voor is)


Ben benieuwd!! ;-)


----------



## Mimoza

Aanwezig als full time belg

half tijds horloge liefhebber, half tijds ledere banden maker.

te veel mooie horloges, te weinig tijd en centen om ze allemaal te kopen of te dragen...



ik ben afkomstig van hartje Belgisch limburg, geboren, getogen en ondertussen gehuisd
31 jaar oud/jong!

ben al enige tijd aan het meelezen, bij deze:
Welkom allemaal


----------



## Bidle

Mimoza said:


> Aanwezig als full time belg
> 
> half tijds horloge liefhebber, half tijds ledere banden maker.
> 
> te veel mooie horloges, te weinig tijd en centen om ze allemaal te kopen of te dragen...
> 
> ik ben afkomstig van hartje Belgisch limburg, geboren, getogen en ondertussen gehuisd
> 31 jaar oud/jong!
> 
> ben al enige tijd aan het meelezen, bij deze:
> Welkom allemaal


Welkom hier!!! Aangezien je al een tijdje mee leest weet je dat we het leuk vinden om foto's van je huidige collectie horloges te zien!!


----------



## Mimoza

Some random foto's

Zal zo ook wat foto's posten van mijn leerwerk...


----------



## Mimoza

22m vintage brownish black (ristretto) met twee standaard losse kepers, en één koeiehuid keeper, kan je afwisselen tussen classic met de standaard keepers of lekker extravagant sjiek met de koeiehuid... Mix and match!









20mm vintage brownish black (ristretto) met twee losse keepers

















20mm MCM cognac printed skai, rundsleder gevoerd en backing. Gerecycleerd uit een Munich Mode Creation handtas.









20mm grijze supersoft leather, één vaste keeper, een losse keeper









22 of 24mm (weet niet meer vanbuiten) dirty moss green soft leather, één grote turnaround keeper.

Deze week wat exotisch materiaal gekocht
Zwarte struisvogelpoot
Cognac/bruin slangenleer
Donkerbruin salamander
En hopen mooie stukken gewoon rundsleer (zwart, bruin, rood cognac, naturel, ...) in veel
verschillende structuren...

Heb ook mijn eigen portefeuille gemaakt

Als er iemand vragen heeft, shoot!
Custom jobs kunnen altijd gedaan worden, the sky is zo goed als de limit.

Te verkrijgen.
Tuigleer te verven in veel kleuren
Slang, python, rog, hagedis, struivogel, struisvogelpoot, croco hornback, eventueel kikker,...
Bijna onuitputloos veel soorten gewoon leder (runds, varkens, vegetaal gekleurd, chroomgekleurd,.... )


----------



## Inca Bloc

KarelVdD said:


> Simpel: zitten hier ook Belgen?


 ja


----------



## miniman_78

Hier nog een West-Vluut erbij :-d


----------



## Scoozy

Hey allemaal,

Ik woon in Berlare Oost Vlaanderen dus mensen met dezelfde passie in de buurt is steeds interessant 

Groeten Andy.


----------



## Bidle

Scoozy said:


> Hey allemaal,
> 
> Ik woon in Berlare Oost Vlaanderen dus mensen met dezelfde passie in de buurt is steeds interessant
> 
> Groeten Andy.


Welkom hier,

Iedereen hier is relatief gezien wel in de buurt,..... okay,.. op die gezellige Amerikaan na. ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

en, wat gaan we doen met zijn allen? Ik stel voor dat we Di Rupo en zijn rode vriendjes buiten gooien, ons ff onafhankelijk maken, btw verlagen zodat de koopkracht stijgt, belastingparadijs worden zodat buitenlands geld tot hier komt, en dan àllemaal vette klokjes kopen van ons geld, dan hebben we op de autofora de dikkere auto's TOV de NL-ers en op WUS de vettere klokjes ....b-)

(SARCASM)​


----------



## Bidle

Inca Bloc said:


> en, wat gaan we doen met zijn allen? Ik stel voor dat we Di Rupo en zijn rode vriendjes buiten gooien, ons ff onafhankelijk maken, btw verlagen zodat de koopkracht stijgt, belastingparadijs worden zodat buitenlands geld tot hier komt, en dan àllemaal vette klokjes kopen van ons geld, dan hebben we op de autofora de dikkere auto's TOV de NL-ers en op WUS de vettere klokjes ....b-)
> 
> (SARCASM)​


En die auto's zijn nu al veel goedkoper in België,....... Pas maar op anders kom ik ook die kant op om me te settelen. ;-)


----------



## U R a Bus

Kom maar af!


----------



## Inca Bloc

Bidle said:


> En die auto's zijn nu al veel goedkoper in België,....... Pas maar op anders kom ik ook die kant op om me te settelen. ;-)


 in Antwerpen zal je je wel thuis voelen dan


----------



## Inca Bloc

U R a Bus said:


> Kom maar af!


;-)























b-)​


----------



## GeneH

Bidle said:


> En die auto's zijn nu al veel goedkoper in België,....... Pas maar op anders kom ik ook die kant op om me te settelen. ;-)


alstublieft, niet doen...hollanders genoeg hier in Brasschaat


----------



## Inca Bloc

GeneH said:


> alstublieft, niet doen...hollanders genoeg hier in Brasschaat


 Pfaff zijn krot staat toch nog te koop? Ideaal voor een "nieuw-samengesteld-gezin" .... :-d​


----------



## MHe225

Inca Bloc said:


> Pfaff zijn krot staat toch nog te koop? Ideaal voor een "nieuw-samengesteld-gezin" .... :-d



Jean Marie (met de grote handen / handschoenen) neem ik aan? 
De gezin-referentie ontgaat mij overigens. Had ik wellicht nog wel geweten als ik nog in NL gewoond had. Ah wel ....

Na al dat BMW geweld kan ik natuurlijk niet mijn BMW's laten zien (2 oude "stoomfietsen" - samen hebben ze evenwel 4 cilinders, 4 wielen en 140 pk). 
De auto is slechts een Golfje. Allemaal erg on-Amerikaans.

Ron


----------



## Martin_B

Heerlijk off-topic, maar, ooit heb ik ook een BMW gehad, samen met wat studiegenoten. Een 525 E12 automaat, met zo'n heerlijke 6-cylinder-in-lijn. Kostte ons geloof ik samen 1000-1500 gulden 







Na een jaar trouwe dienst, met een dure reparatie voor de boeg geruild voor een vol vat bier 

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## GeneH

Inca Bloc said:


> Pfaff zijn krot staat toch nog te koop? Ideaal voor een "nieuw-samengesteld-gezin" .... :-d​


Is ondertussen in december "verkocht" geraakt via het makelaarskaantoor waar dochterlief Lindsey samen met haar man Dave zijn begonnen, de Jean-Marie heeft er eveneens in geïnvesteerd. Het heeft echter veel voeten in de aarde gebracht!

Het heeft bijna 5 jaar te koop gezien met hun aanvankelijke vraagprijs van 2.000.000 EUR

Er was echter geen hond die toehapte en de villa kreeg, omwille van de leegstand, vochtprobleempjes. Champignons die tegen de muren groeien en zo van die zaken. Pfaff dacht: "Ik doe er iets af", nieuwe vraagprijs: 1.480.000 euro....idd half miljoen minder.

Een Nederlandse investeerder (DUH) was geïnteresseerd en alle papierwerk werd in orde gebracht, waarna de Nederlander plots 'doei' zei en zich terugtrok. De Pfaffs vonden dat allemaal niet eerlijk en ze begonnen een rechtszaak tegen de "arme" man.

Wel, die rechtszaak hebben ze nu nog gewonnen ook, de verkoopovereenkomst werd opnieuw 'gedaan' gemaakt. Eén probleempje: de Nederlander blijkt helemaal geen centjes te hebben! De moraal van het verhaal: het makelaarskantoor dat de villa thans aanbiedt kan geen bezoekers meer toelaten aangezien het pand officieel verkocht is en het blijft wachten tot de Nederlandse koper de Lotto wint zodat hij zijn schuld alsnog kan betalen.

Al kan Jean-Marie Pfaff natuurlijk ook gewoon zelf een koper zoeken en de Nederlander zijn schulden kwijtschelden, zodat de huidige verkoopovereenkomst niet meer geldig is. Maar ja, koppige mens voor iets!


----------



## Bidle

GeneH said:


> alstublieft, niet doen...hollanders genoeg hier in Brasschaat


Sgoed,.. als ik niet welkom ben dan doe ik het niet. ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

Bidle said:


> Sgoed,.. als ik niet welkom ben dan doe ik het niet. ;-)


 van mij mag je komen hoor ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

Martin_B said:


> Heerlijk off-topic, maar, ooit heb ik ook een BMW gehad, samen met wat studiegenoten. Een 525 E12 automaat, met zo'n heerlijke 6-cylinder-in-lijn. Kostte ons geloof ik samen 1000-1500 gulden
> View attachment 1340264
> 
> Na een jaar trouwe dienst, met een dure reparatie voor de boeg geruild voor een vol vat bier
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


zalige kar! zie ik trouwens aan de rechterkant een tot break verbouwde e28??? (wss deze?)


----------



## Inca Bloc

Inca Bloc said:


> zalige kar! zie ik trouwens aan de rechterkant een tot break verbouwde e28??? (wss deze?)
> 
> View attachment 1340355
> 
> View attachment 1340356


die onderste foto is idd dezelfde wagen, kijk maar naar het a4-tje wat op de ruit rechtsachter hangt. Wss stond jij (van uit het front-perspectief gezien) toen aan de rechterzijde geparkeerd


----------



## Martin_B

Die op de foto was niet de mijne, ik had alleen hetzelfde type in dezelfde kleur die ik op het web vond. Dit is inmiddels weer zo'n 25 jaar geleden, dus ik heb daar geen digitale kiekjes van


----------



## Tom1977

En hier nog een Belg! Groeten uit Mortsel! Collectieshot volgt!


----------



## Martin_B

Welkom hier Tom:-!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Happy

Leuke thread !

Hier nog een Belg ;-)
opgegroeid in Mortsel ook en nu wonend in Antwerpen, stad vol diamanten ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Welkom :-!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Welkom :-!
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


+1


----------



## twintop

Happy said:


> Leuke thread !
> 
> Hier nog een Belg ;-)
> opgegroeid in Mortsel ook en nu wonend in Antwerpen, stad vol diamanten ;-)


Welkom Happy, momenteel werkende in Mortsel ;-)


----------



## twintop

Scoozy said:


> Hey allemaal,
> 
> Ik woon in Berlare Oost Vlaanderen dus mensen met dezelfde passie in de buurt is steeds interessant
> 
> Groeten Andy.


Welkom Scoozy, ik ben opgegroeid in Berlare maar woon momenteel in Lier ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

3550 is in "da house" !!


----------



## JohnGo

Yow de mannen,

Ik zet mie vanachter, van kzien van Brugge, West-Vloanders!
Hobbies zien monters, orlozen, schoane oede otto's en schoane diegn in 't olgemèèn, ook! Gelik ferme wuuven en oede fabrieken... En stik me nie in u kotje éé

Voor degenen die het W-VL niet machtig zijn:
Hobby zijn horloges (2x), oldtimers & mooie dingen en design, maar eveneens mooie madams en urban exploration, niet zomaar in een kadertje te stoppen...

Grtz,

John


----------



## MHe225

JohnGo said:


> ....k zet mie vanachter, van kzien van Brugge, West-Vloanders!
> Hobbies zien monters, orlozen, schoane oede otto's en schoane diegn in 't olgemèèn, ook! Gelik ferme wuuven en oede fabrieken... En stik me nie in u kotje éé
> .....


Lache wa - op deeh fiets kan ig og nog effe mit doeh - onvervalsjt Sjeeter plat, dat mot ier tog wal kanne volge, nit? Ech Limburgs schrieve kan ig nit, han ig og noets gelierd, dus don ig mar get.

dur Ron


----------



## bob3000

Inca Bloc said:


> 3550 is in "da house" !!


Heusden-Zolder dus.. dan zal zijn we al zeker met 2


----------



## Bidle

Welkom hier op dit kleine uithoekje!!!

Zie dat je al lang lid bent,.... toch wel nieuwsgierig wat heeft bewogen om mee te gaan doen. Iig leuk!


----------



## bob3000

Thnx, 
Ben inderdaad al lang lid, maar ben geen grote poster.
Gisteren een nieuwe Marinemaster 300 mogen ontvangen (volledig te danken aan dit forum overigens) vandaar dat ik nog eens kwam kijken. 
Het virus is weer toegeslagen, want heb deze maand ook nog een Aerospace op de kop getikt.
Toen ik iemand zag met postcode 3550 kon ik me niet meer bedwingen


----------



## Bidle

bob3000 said:


> Thnx,
> Ben inderdaad al lang lid, maar ben geen grote poster.
> Gisteren een nieuwe Marinemaster 300 mogen ontvangen (volledig te danken aan dit forum overigens) vandaar dat ik nog eens kwam kijken.
> Het virus is weer toegeslagen, want heb deze maand ook nog een Aerospace op de kop getikt.
> Toen ik iemand zag met postcode 3550 kon ik me niet meer bedwingen


Helemaal goed!!
Overigens vind ik die Seiko erg mooi. Heb er eens eentje vast mogen houden en is echt een heel mooi afgewerkt horloge. Dik zijn geld waard. 

Veel post en lees plezier!


----------



## systech

Hallo,

ik ben hier nieuw en ik ben van Antwerpen  Tof om te zien dat België ook gerepresenteerd wordt


----------



## Martin_B

Welkom :-!


----------



## Bidle

systech said:


> Hallo,
> 
> ik ben hier nieuw en ik ben van Antwerpen  Tof om te zien dat België ook gerepresenteerd wordt


Welkom hier op het leuke plekje.


----------



## Tom1977

En nog van" 't stad " ook! Super!


----------



## vadimvt

Ben hier al een kleine tijd op het forum en het heeft zeker een maand geduurd voordat ik Kaliber tegenkwam  
(zit altijd op Affordables en Steinhart)
Ik ben van rond Gent


----------



## joins

vadimvt said:


> Ben hier al een kleine tijd op het forum en het heeft zeker een maand geduurd voordat ik Kaliber tegenkwam
> (zit altijd op Affordables en Steinhart)
> Ik ben van rond Gent


nog een oost Vlaming! Welkom


----------



## Bidle

vadimvt said:


> Ben hier al een kleine tijd op het forum en het heeft zeker een maand geduurd voordat ik Kaliber tegenkwam
> (zit altijd op Affordables en Steinhart)
> Ik ben van rond Gent


Welkom!!


----------



## Speedy67

Hallo allemaal,
Ik ben nieuw hier en moet nog een beetje de weg vinden. 
Van oorsprong Nederlander maar woon al 18 jaar in Vlaanderen (gehuwd met een Vlaamse). Bevalt heel goed.

Heb een passie voor Omega, en ben momenteel op zoek naar een transitie speedmaster professional uit 1968. 
Net met interesse de stukjes gelezen over de Bulova Precisionist. Niet echt een precisionist blijkt dus.


----------



## Martin_B

Welkom :-!


----------



## Ulker32

Ook een goeiedag gewenst aan iedereen 
Ben hier nog redelijk nieuw en na mijn pennenverslaving ( vooral Montblanc ) nu ook wel horlogeliefhebber geworden.
Heb zelf een Montblanc Reserve de marche, zal een foto ervan posten als die terug is van de Service center.

Ben Turks afkomstig, woon heel mijn leven lang in Willebroek ( 2830 ) en studeer nu aan de UA ( TEW ).


----------



## Martin_B

Welkom hier! :-!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## BelgianR26

bob3000 said:


> Heusden-Zolder dus.. dan zal zijn we al zeker met 2


Hier ook Heusden-zolder!


----------



## MHe225

BelgianR26 said:


> Hier ook Heusden-zolder!


Oké, ik lees BelgianR26, ik denk:









Klopt?


----------



## BelgianR26

Neen helaas. R26 slaat op de speciale editie van de Renault megane Rs.


----------



## MHe225

Ook niet verkeerd ..... fotootje misschien?

Groeten,
Ron


----------



## BelgianR26

Hij staat trouwens te koop


----------



## Inca Bloc

BelgianR26 said:


> Hier ook Heusden-zolder!


 3


----------



## LievenDW

2890 present!


----------

